# old west germany camera



## zulander1526 (Jun 3, 2011)

hi, i went thru my father's stuff and found an old camera.  the brand / make is universa 35L and its made in west germany.  has anyone heard of this brand?  is this any good? 

thanks!

...


----------



## compur (Jun 3, 2011)

Most likely made by Dacora.  They had several "Universa" models but then so did some other
German mfrs.  Post a pic of it to be sure. 

Dacora made mostly simple, low cost consumer cameras (not that there's anything wrong with that).


----------



## zulander1526 (Jun 3, 2011)

ok, i will post a picture soon... thanks!


----------



## zulander1526 (Jun 4, 2011)

photos of the camera...


----------



## compur (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes, it appears to be made by Dacora though may have been sold under another name
as was common practice in Germany at that time.  Probably early to mid 1960s.


----------



## zulander1526 (Jun 5, 2011)

thank you so much for the information.


----------

